# y-/c- alternation - [Etymology]



## er targyn

I mean does Turkish have words that have c- sound word-initially instead of y-?
For example car/yar?


----------



## shafaq

As far as I know; in (far) western dialects no ! But in ancient written documents of eastern Turkish and modern far eastern dialects like the spoken in Kazakhistan there is a case looks like what you mention. Although; apparently; it is vice versa; it may be exactly what you mean. Because the dialect that keeps this alteration are spoken in the area that well known as the origin of Turks.

Here are some examples: (In sequence from left to right as (far) western, middle and far eastern Asiatic dialects).

Place                 yer=yer/yir=cir
To be gathered   yığılmak=yıgılmak/yıyılmak/cıyılmak
To weep/cry       ağlamak=yılamak=cılamak
To wash             yıkamak=yuğmak/yuvmak=cuvmak

. As you see it seems as y/c alteration but in reality may/must? be vice versa due to historic reasons.


----------



## er targyn

I meant words that exist in Turkey-Turkish dialects.


----------



## eric cartmant

I might have misunderstood your question Mr.er trgyn but this is what I have for you:

In theory, Turkish is written as pronounced. That means you dont change your pronouncation for the same letter in different words. But some local dialects may be over that rule. For instance in north-east of Turkey,people from different ethnicity cannot pronounce Turkish words well:
"geliyorum" (I am coming) might be uttered as : "celiiyrum"
but I dont have any example for y-/c- alteration and as I said, it is not true practice.


----------



## Rallino

Most people pronunce the word "yine" as _*gine*_ or *gene*.
_er targyn_, is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Black4blue

I think _yine_ and _gene_ are different words and the word _gine_ is wrong spelling of _gene_.


----------



## ancalimon

yine and gene mean "again" (pronounced in Turkish as ege(y)n)

Their meanings are same.

There are different pronunciations among different dialects.

http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/?kategori=verilst&kelime=gene&ayn=tam

None of them can be considered wrong in my opinion, because of the flexibility of Turkic languages. People simply spell the words in the easiest way for them.

For example I speak Istanbul dialect of Turkish but I would say "gene geldim" or "yine yitirdim" in order to sustain the fluidity of the sentence.


----------



## Arabus

In Syria we say _beg _instead of _bey_. _Beg _is the older form.

Also in Syria people say _khanom _(with a _kh _[x] sound) instead of _hanım_. This is also the older form. I don't know much in Turkish history but it seems that many of the loans we got in Syria were from an older Turkic dialect than the Osmanli, perhaps the Seljuk or something. In Egyptian, however, the loans are pronounced like in Osmanli Turkish.


----------

